# Ammo, where the heck is it all



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been to at least ten places looking to buy some 380 target ammo and not a box to be found. Shelves are empty of many other calibers as well. This is nuts, what is the problem can't the manufactures keep up or should I put my tin hat on?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

.380 is hard to find, defense .380 even more so. What part of the state? Riley's in NH and Kittery trading post usually have a big selection.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Too bad you can't buy ammo futures.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks I was actually planning on heading up to Kittery tomorrow, the wife can hit a few places and hopefully I can get some rounds and everyones happy.
What's a better way to spend Presidents day than buying ammo.
F U Obama.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Theres a Cabalas a bit farther north too. Also, detour off 101 hit the SIG academy store in Exeter.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Hush said:


> Theres a Cabalas a bit farther north too. Also, detour off 101 hit the SIG academy store in Exeter.


Tomorrow is looking better and better. Thanks.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sometimes I get worried ill only be in South Carolina for a few more weeks. We have ammo galore down here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Reload...its cheaper in the long run, especially for obscure calibers like .380 and 10mm.

I make .223 for about 18 cents a round.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

.223 is non existent around here and if you do find it its about 1.10 a round. 

Thankfully 7.62x39 is still much cheaper


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

You can reload in mass??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hush said:


> Theres a Cabalas a bit farther north too. Also, detour off 101 hit the SIG academy store in Exeter.


Cabela's in E. Hartford was nearly wiped clean of practice ammo in any caliber. No .223/5.56 at all, and it must have been quite a while since I bought ammo because I wasn't impressed with the pricing. NOTHING under $20.00

Magazine aisle was wiped nearly clean. The only thing they had was some AR mags made by SynTec, which aren't liked at all according to my Google search. Luckily Hush gave me great info and solved my mag problem, but I feel your pain on ammo.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

USAF286 said:


> You can reload in mass??


Yup.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

MIssion accomplished. Thanks everyone. Kittery Trading Post have four boxes of 50 rounds , Cabela's none, Reily's none. For the heck of it stopped at a Wal-Mart and scored 100 round boxes.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Truck said:


> MIssion accomplished. Thanks everyone. Kittery Trading Post have four boxes of 50 rounds , Cabela's none, Reily's none. For the heck of it stopped at a Wal-Mart and scored 100 round boxes.


Any .223 at Kittery?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

tis sad to see the bare shelves at most ammo places


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> Any .223 at Kittery?


Sorry, wasn't paying attention to rifle ammo. Thinking about getting the wife a handgun and am going to let her shoot a couple of .380s I have. Was looking to see what ammo was readily available in handgun calibers. Plenty of .38 and .45 everything else was hit or miss, even .22 was in low supply in some places. At least what I saw on the floor space.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

It was an entirely foreign concept to me that I could walk down an aisle in a store, finger all the ammo and accessories I wanted, and be treated like an adult and take my purchases to the cash register WITHOUT being asked for a LTC. This is what happens when you aren't in the repressive nanny state, and to think it's just over the border north or south of here.

I've been living in this shitty state too long.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Doesn't it feel weird? I had a guy at the ammo counter at the Plymouth NH Wa-Mart ask me to raise my hand and solemnly swear I was over 18. He mad the sign of the cross, and said "good enough for me!"

Last I heard, Riley's has 5.56 for $499/1000


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OP...Not sure where you are but as of this morning, Walmart in Plymouth has WWB .380 hundred packs for $34


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

If you found ammo at Kittery TP, you lucked out. I was there Sunday and Monday and their shelves were almost empty. This ammo shortage is stupid


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

csauce777 said:


> OP...Not sure where you are but as of this morning, Walmart in Plymouth has WWB .380 hundred packs for $34


 Greetings to all...new member here...
There's a gun show in wilmington on Mar.2,3 i'm sure there will be ammo there!!!
Hope to see & meet some of you there.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

9mm, .38 Special, or bigger for a handgun... .380 doesn't count IMHO. My wife is more comfortable with a .38 Special than with a semi-auto pistol so that is what she uses.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> *Ammo, where the heck is it all*


In my safe!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

frank said:


> 9mm, .38 Special, or bigger for a handgun... .380 doesn't count IMHO. My wife is more comfortable with a .38 Special than with a semi-auto pistol so that is what she uses.


Same here, my first police gun (S&W Model 10 revolver) is my wife's at-home gun.

Loaded with 158gr +P lead semi-wadcutter hollow points, it's more than capable of ruining someone's night if they come into my house while I'm at work.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Desert Storm said:


> Greetings to all...new member here...
> There's a gun show in wilmington on Mar.2,3 i'm sure there will be ammo there!!!
> Hope to see & meet some of you there.
> Good luck!!!


My Brother and I usually make it up there for that. I assume you mean the show at the Shriners. Some good stuff, some crap, but TONS of AMMO! Its a serious Class V event!


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hoarder !!!!!!
> /quote]
> 
> If I ever find myself with less than 500 rounds of .40 cal in the house, I consider myself "out" of ammo. I know what I can go through in an afternoon at the range!


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes Cpt. the Shriners in Wilmington, should have been more precise.
It's usually a goog turn out.
Did anyone make it to the one in Marlborough last month? I did not attend but heard that the lines were VERY LONG. It would not surprise me if Wilmington will be the same.
Be SAFE out there!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Pullman Arms in Worcester had 380 in stock yesterday.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

we need a thread on .223/5.56!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Nightstalker said:


> we need a thread on .223/5.56!


Not only that, we should get together some type of group buy to knock down the price


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Desert Storm said:


> Yes Cpt. the Shriners in Wilmington, should have been more precise.
> It's usually a goog turn out.
> Did anyone make it to the one in Marlborough last month? I did not attend but heard that the lines were VERY LONG. It would not surprise me if Wilmington will be the same.
> Be SAFE out there!!!!!!


I pulled into the parking lot in Marlboro just after opening time and saw a line no exageration at least a quarter of a mile. It snaked out the door and ran into the parking lot and back out to the walkway. I turned around an drove out as more cars and trucks were pulling in.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> Not only that, we should get together some type of group buy to knock down the price


I'm in!


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> Not only that, we should get together some type of group buy to knock down the price


Yeah Cool! lets do that.........Direct buy from DHS right?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Inspector71 said:


> Yeah Cool! lets do that.........Direct buy from DHS right?


Anyone got some juice at a favorite shop? I'm down for a few hundred rounds


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fuck the shows, too crowded and no good deals, even on ammo. Mail order to NH, or shop in NH off the beaten path. Can find cases of 5.56 for $400 still.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It pops up now and then for good prices. Riley's, or further north. Depends what you're looking for ...
Hard to find high end duty ammo like black hills, hornaday, and the bonded stuff, but surplus M855, lake city, and the 55gr stuff is out there.
Steel cased Russian plinker stuff is found in bulk, like Wolf and Priva.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Same here


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

Back Forty Guns & Ammo has been getting a steady supply of ammo in various calibers.

It's a bit of a hike for those in MA but they have it if you want to take a ride.
Earlier this week they picked up 3k rounds of .223 and 2k rounds of 9mm in addition to the regular supply of various stuff. 802-674-4145, 2689 US 5, Windsor, VT


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Desert Storm said:


> Yes Cpt. the Shriners in Wilmington,


 I'll never figure this out about the Shriner Gun Show. You can carry a firearm into it but you have to check your ammo at the door. (So you can enter a show where they are selling probably close to a million rounds of ammo.) I watched some yahoo unload a Desert Eagle in a room full of people in an unsafe manner. They should have a separate door for those who feel they need to carry a firearm to a gun show so they can unload outside, not in the lobby.

IMHO, bringing a gun to a gun show, is like bringing sand to the beach.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

CPT Chaos said:


> I'll never figure this out about the Shriner Gun Show. You can carry a firearm into it but you have to check your ammo at the door. (So you can enter a show where they are selling probably close to a million rounds of ammo.) I watched some yahoo unload a Desert Eagle in a room full of people in an unsafe manner. They should have a separate door for those who feel they need to carry a firearm to a gun show so they can unload outside, not in the lobby.
> 
> IMHO, bringing a gun to a gun show, is like bringing sand to the beach.


Who carries a Desert Eagle to a gun show? Seriously wtf...


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

The Shriner's Gun show attracts quite the diverse group, both buyers and sellers. There are not a lot of bargains, everything is mostly retail. Some good cheap knifes. Lots of folks with ACUs, BDUs, Military Ruck Sacks, on people who have never seen a second in the Military. There is also the Neo-Nazi guy that sells KKK membership tags and other Nazi crap. You can wait in line for an hour for a overpriced hot dog, or hit the bar for some booze. Booze at a gun show... REALLY SMART!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Herrdoktor said:


> Who carries a Desert Eagle to a gun show? Seriously wtf...


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

CPT. I agree w/you totally... booze & guns are NOT a very good mix...don't know how they get away w/that!!! 
Years ago prices were much better...these days you can do better some where else.
As far as carrying don't they make you put some kind "safty" device on the weappon?
One of those nylon bands...and yes they should a "safety area" where to unload.
Sooner or later an accident is bound to happen...then it will be too late!!!
The crowd is FULL of "one a be's"... & the sellers to me are the same one as the Marlboro show. Most of the time I go just to look at the crowd...I get a kick out of them.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

CPT Chaos said:


> Booze at a gun show... REALLY SMART!


Agreed. I was a member of the Provost Guard at Aleppo before we moved to Bektash in New Hampshire. Always thought opening the bar at a gun show was odd. Luckily we never had an issue.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

.30 Carbine was $35-$45 a box today at the local gun show. Its pretty sad when 30-06 is significantly cheaper and plentiful than that little round.

My M1 carbine may never be fired again


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The nice thing about the M1 Carbine is since it is not a bottleneck round it is a heck of a lot more labor efficient to reload than a bottleneck round with tumbling to clean, lubing, decapping, resizing, swaging the primer pocket, tumbling to remove the lube, trimming, and tumbling again to deburr. Instead you can just tumble, lube (if you aren't using carbide dies), decap, resize, and tumble again to remove the lube before loading.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> My M1 carbine may never be fired again


One of the reasons I sold mine. Great little rifle, but too expensive to feed!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Was this commercial .30 or the LC stuff that CMP was just selling last month?


They still have some commercial stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Desert Storm said:


> CPT. I agree w/you totally... booze & guns are NOT a very good mix...don't know how they get away w/that!!!


The only time I don't CCW while off-duty is when I'm going to be consuming alcohol, or going to the beach without another LTC holder so we can take turns staying with our guns.

I hate going unarmed in public, but I do like to have a semblance of a social life, and booze & guns most definitely do not go together.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

frank said:


> The nice thing about the M1 Carbine is since it is not a bottleneck round it is a heck of a lot more labor efficient to reload than a bottleneck round with tumbling to clean, lubing, decapping, resizing, swaging the primer pocket, tumbling to remove the lube, trimming, and tumbling again to deburr. Instead you can just tumble, lube (if you aren't using carbide dies), decap, resize, and tumble again to remove the lube before loading.


I watched a special on the development of the M-1 Carbine, they said that in Korea, the .30 Carbine round was so slowed down by the heavy down insulation worn by Red Chinese soldiers that there were many reports of them absorbing multiple .30 Carbine hits and didn't go down.

The narrator then said "This was not a problem with the .30-06 round fired from the M-1 Garand".

Ya think?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Poodle shooter..


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Misguided:

*44 Gun Companies Have Stopped Selling To Law Enforcement In Anti-2nd Amendment States*

The list of companies that have stopped selling firearms and ammunition to law enforcement agencies in states that are restricting the Second Amendment has more than doubled since Wednesday and is more than five times larger than just one week ago. There are 44 companies on our list, with more being added as we receive notification. Here are the additions since Wednesday:

Barrett Firearms
Exile Machine
Tier One Arms
Bravo Company USA
Primary Weapons Systems 
Crusader Weaponry
Top Gun Supply
Kiss Tactical
Clark Fork Tactical
OFA Tactical
One Source Tactical
Templar Tactical Arms 
NEMO Arms 
Old Grouch's Military Surplus
Big Horn Armory
Midway USA
CMMG Inc
Rocky Top Tactical 
Badger Peak
Controlled Chaos Arms
SRT Arms
Norton Firearms
Citizen Arms
Evolution Weaponry
Doublestar Corp
JCW Industries
Huntertown Arms
​Read more: http://www.ktrh.com/pages/michaelberry.html?article=10943382#ixzz2LwCFTBle​​http://www.ktrh.com/pages/michaelberry.html?article=10943382#ixzz2LwC5MMmm​


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Thankfully Magpul isn't on that list!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Their mag deal is pretty good (increased to 10!)
For 10%off anything else on their site, coupon code: unfairadvantage
Register with agency email for verified only deals. Pmags for LE are in stock, will ship in a week. Up to 10 m3 non-window mags, black only.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Pmags are definitely back in stores and most people no longer have an issue getting their hands on one. If you can get the discounted price go for it, but they aren't impossible to find like they were a month ago.

Ammo is another story


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Those scumbags from Cheaper Than Dirt are selling the same Pmags Hush described for $99.95, not so sure everyone got the memo they are coming back into stock.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm making the rounds today of all the gun stores between Salem and Concord NH. Will update ammo availability. Let me know if anyone has anything particular they're looking for.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Gun and Sport North, Salem. No 9mm except for 20 rnd boxes of 115gr Gold Dot standard pressure, $toofucking.much. Wider variety in other calibers, not cheap but there if you need it. Mags/accessories pricey but glock/sig/m&p mags available. Handguns for ehh ok prices but the good ones won't be transferable. Holster bin mostly junk. Lots of take off grips for revolvers and autos, mostly hogue or pachmayer.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hush said:


> I'm making the rounds today of all the gun stores between Salem and Concord NH. Will update ammo availability. Let me know if anyone has anything particular they're looking for.


Prices for .223 ammo please, and Glock 21 and 22 mags too. Thanks broseph!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Shooters Outpost, Manchester/Hooksett. 9mm fiochi FMJ 115gr +p+ 50 rnds $16.00

Didn't see any 5.56 or mags. If anyone has a Dragunov, 7.62x54/ case for $189!!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Riley's, Hooksett. 
American Eagle 115gr FMJ 50rnds $14.95 4 box max (shop smart bring a friend or pick up a hitchhiker)
Johnny....so solly sailor 
View attachment 2110

But here is a steel cased consolation prize


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Hooksett Walmart has a no handgun ammo...or. 223.
Collectible Firearms in Pelham had only 115gr Gold Dot JHP 20 rounds 22 bucks. Didn't make it to Blackwater in Hudson yet.

Best selection and prices was by far Riley's. Shooters Outpost a few miles away also had a ton of ammo (other than 9 and .223) Remington UMC Mega 250 rnd packs in .40 and .44 for around $150 or so I think. Plenty of that in both plinking and defense, as well as .38/.357.
Shooters Outpost has a sealed barrel of 2000rnds m855 from federal they are raffling off, tickets are free, one per person/day but there is a shit ton of them.
Definitely take a friend (or 2) shopping if you need to buy bulk, as most places have a limit. Shooters Outpost wasn't too concerned, capped us at 300 rnds each but didn't seem strict.

(Also, Hooksett Walmart has Mountain House dried meals in stock, 5.88 for a 2 serving package. Best price and food around, most down here stopped carrying it in lieu of Coleman's. Only had beef stew, chili mac, and eggs with bacon.)


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

You are not allowed to like any ammo posts until you post pictures of an Evil Black Rifle

I'm looking at you LAW.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Dan Stark said:


> You are not allowed to like any ammo posts until you post pictures of an Evil Black Rifle
> 
> I'm looking at you LAW.


STILL waiting....not winning here.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> STILL waiting....not winning here.


I won't 'like' that post... because it makes me depressed. I really think your number is coming up soon.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If you absolutely, positively, just have to have green tip, northeast shooters warehouse in Tewksbury has two 100 round bags left for 81 dollars each.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I stocked up on green tips before green tips were cool. ; )


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I sent a message about green tip to my buddy, he was asleep and his wife texted back, "stop texting my husband about leprechaun cock!"


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha she took his the day they met. He is completely owned. You have met him a few M&G's ago, he was the one that had to call his wife and ask permission to have another beer. True story.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

7.62x39?? It's for my AK hunting rifle
Since she's from Mother Russia, she'll eat anything. 
Meet her twin sister: 









Was paying $3.99 for 20rds, now up to $4.99-looking for some cheap bulk!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Walmart had 48 boxes of federal .223 at 8 this morning. By 10.... Every single box was gone. Wtf 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Mr Scribbles said:


> 7.62x39?? It's for my AK hunting rifle
> Since she's from Mother Russia, she'll eat anything.
> Meet her twin sister:
> View attachment 2130
> ...


7.62x39 is going for about $275-300 for 1000 rounds online.

Tul ammo and wolf are your best choices.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

*Thanks!*



Herrdoktor said:


> 7.62x39 is going for about $275-300 for 1000 rounds online.
> 
> Tul ammo and wolf are your best choices.


----------

